# Scrappy the deer



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Kerr County Texas deer are strong as steel and you already know the "Everything Is bigger in Texas" -- Tex


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Too bad armor piercing rounds are illegal for deer hunting.







You'd need 'em to get through a metallic monster buck like that!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I think that thing has a high probability of getting shot up.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

It is more impressive in person than in a picture. It is about 5 or six miles from my house. It appears to be totally made from car parts and sheet metal (even the antlers). The artist who created this wonderful piece must have a great imagination. -- Tex


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

I think it is very impressive, A very talented artist.
Martin


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I Like .


----------

